# FREE BEER!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought I'd try my hand at Goob's tactics. 


Everyone is invited to help pick up trash on the Mirror Lake Highway Saturday June 23rd. Meet at the Sulphur Campgrounds, milepost 39, on the Mirror Lake Highway, at 8:30 am. We will clean as much as we can from mile mile 55, the WY/UT state line, up and over to mile 28. 

Bring your fishing pole. And an orange vest or shirt is advisable.

Squirrel gumbo will be served for lunch.

We will be counting road-killed deer, comparing numbers on private land versus public land.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.....and the beer?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Free Beer?

I'm all in.




Actually that's kinda funny. You'd be surprised how many full cans of beer we pick up along the Mirror Lake Highway. They fall off the snowmobiles in the winter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about the beer?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

How much free beer are we talking about????  8)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Somebody mention beer????


----------



## jasonwayne191 (Jun 11, 2012)

Beer??? ;-)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What's this I hear about beer?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lol 366 views on tbhis thread.... good job, you trolled alot of people very well!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> lol 366 views on tbhis thread.... good job, you trolled alot of people very well!


And I hope some of them will be able to help with the clean up.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

I would be there in a heartbeat if it wasn't my nephews birthday and I had gas money to get up there


----------



## perdiz (Jun 15, 2012)

watch out for wolves


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

perdiz said:


> watch out for wolves


 -O|o-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shwiggaman said:


> I would be there in a heartbeat if it wasn't my nephews birthday and I had gas money to get up there


I will buy a cap gun for your nephew and drive you up. I live in Murray, where do you want to meet?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

perdiz said:


> watch out for wolves


Wolves drink beer? :shock:


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in Ogden bax I already promised him I'd be there and I'm not one to break a promise


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Getting ready to head out the door if I can get my pre-almost teen grand daughters to finish packing! ;-) See everyone up there! And THANK YOU to all who come on up to help, its very much appreciated!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Won't the date and time conflict with the UWC 3D shoot?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Won't the date and time conflict with the UWC 3D shoot?


Yes it does 

However, we know that archery isnt everyone's thing and wanted to make sure that we all had an opportunity to do something worthwhile this weekend


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are they having free beer at the archery shoot?

Squirrel gumbo?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha....no beer and no gumbo at the archery shoot!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im still unclear, who is bringing the beer?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, it ended up being Stillhunterman, myself, and Goob..... We got a lot done and ate his squirrel gumbo (which was fantastic I might add).

Pretty scenery and great company!

Side note: I honestly brought beer. And not one person drank it! So now my neighbor has it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a great time. Kudos to stillhunterman, his 2 grand daughters, and Bax*.


----------

